# Foot Solutions custom orthotics



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Anyone with any experience with these? My feet need help. They are a bit pricey. I'd like to try them I think.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

My wife has a foot condition and wears aerosoles custom orthotics. There's an outlet at the mall, can't remember the name. Very expensive but she loves them. She hates life when wearing anything else.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Having flat feet myself, I'd go to a proper podiatrist. Have them x-ray your feet so they can see where the bones are, and get a real evaluation that way, with lots of options. In the long run, their diagnosis and orthotics will help more than a retail outlet trying to sell you something. YMMV.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Makes sense dfw.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

@dfw_pilots advice is good advice especially if there is something "really" wrong with your feet.

If you just have plain ole' flat feet (like me) I have had wonderful luck getting inserts at the New Balance store. I am on my like fifth set of their inserts which have carbon fiber structural elements and when I wear the New Balance running shoes out I keep the inserts (they are like $100 :shock: :roll: ) and put them in other shoes which has also worked great for me. The inserts show no wear to speak of.

At Walgreens they have a Dr. Scholl display which has a foot plate device similar to the one at New Balance. I have not tried it but I have used many Dr. Scholl products over the years and they are definitive in foot care. If there is not a New Balance store near you try that. Dr. Scholl is now owned by Bayer who also make lots of our herbicides and just bought Monsanto. I have always had a good feeling for Dr. Scholl products. I had a pair of foot exercise sandals that were great. Naturally they stopped making them. Even though Dr. Scholl was an American born in Indiana , the sandals were built in Austria. (1970s)


----------

